# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  اکسپورت و ایمپورت کردن فایل در پایتون

## sky of it

با سلام
من با استفاده از واسط pyscipopt دارم یه مدل بهینه سازی رو حل می کنم.
حالا جواب به دست اومده از این مدل رو که به صورت dict است در تابع دیگه ای در یه فایل جداگانه لازم دارم.
سوال من اینه که چطور می تونم این مقادیر رو اکسپورت و در فایل دیگه ایمپورت کنم؟
ممنون میشم کمک کنید.

----------

